# well past the point of diminishing returns . . . VR6 full exhaust



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

It's an emotional response, I know. They are expensive. (I did get the cats privately and the rest at below retail price.) The power gains will probably not amount to much. But since the cams are in, it will help a bit more. And this will pretty much complete the NA build, since I don't have E85 in my area. Hopefully, the Italians can get these made before everyone checks out for the summer.

























I just need to decide between this, which I have:








Or this Neuspeed, which seems pretty sexy:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

for me i like looks. so neuspeed


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

yea, neuspeed looks prettier


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Neuspeed is T-304 vs the T-409 of Magnaflow. Neuspeed all the way.

Also, I'd get the headers coated with Swaintech White Lightning. 

Dave


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Keep the Magnaflow and put the money you save on the Neuspeed towards FI.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

crew219 said:


> Neuspeed is T-304 vs the T-409 of Magnaflow. Neuspeed all the way.
> 
> Also, I'd get the headers coated with Swaintech White Lightning.
> 
> Dave



Looks like roughly $275 for 6-cyl headers. Do you think it is a lot better than header wrap?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

JRutter said:


> Looks like roughly $275 for 6-cyl headers. Do you think it is a lot better than header wrap?


definitely

I wouldn't bother with aesthetic coatings like Jet Hot. The only equivalent to Swain is Zircotec.

http://www.zircotec.com/page/motorsport/13


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ceese said:


> Keep the Magnaflow and put the money you save on the Neuspeed towards FI.


So you're saying you don't want the Magnaflow? :laugh:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

i vote for sound clips immediately upon installation...that is all :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Just read an article about how header wraps can destroy the steel by over-insulating it. I will definitely consider the ceramic. Thanks, Dave. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> So you're saying you don't want the Magnaflow? :laugh:


I'll take it


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> So you're saying you don't want the Magnaflow? :laugh:



No, I want it, just anxious to see a West Coast supercharged 3.2 is all.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> No, I want it, just anxious to see a West Coast supercharged 3.2 is all.


034Motorsport...but they're pretty far from you.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> 034Motorsport...but they're pretty far from you.



JR's only an 1.25 hours away from HPA.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> JR's only an 1.25 hours away from HPA.


Then why hasn't he done it yet?! :laugh:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

do it ASAP JR.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Marcel made me a good offer (still $$$) 18 months ago, but I didn't have a fat wad of cash money.  CTS was quite a bit less, but not as refined with the hardware. 034 looks interesting - conservative boost levels.

But I am still more interested in a SC even though (or maybe because) it makes less power. Doing FI with an ECU designed for NA will always be a compromise, from what I understand. 

Maybe NA will be enough? Certainly more reliable.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Marcel made me a good offer (still $$$) 18 months ago, but I didn't have a fat wad of cash money.  CTS was quite a bit less, but not as refined with the hardware. 034 looks interesting - conservative boost levels.
> 
> But I am still more interested in a SC even though (or maybe because) it makes less power. Doing FI with an ECU designed for NA will always be a compromise, from what I understand.
> 
> Maybe NA will be enough? Certainly more reliable.


DOing SC would be less power, but man alive do they sound amazing. Points for sheer cool factor!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> DOing SC would be less power, but man alive do they sound amazing. Points for sheer cool factor!


Linear throttle response and less heat too. :thumbup:

And let's face it do we really need more than 350hp to the wheels in our cars. Never mind, stupid question. :laugh:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I also have a son turning 16 in less than a year. He is a responsible kid, but power corrupts!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> And let's face it do we really need more than 350hp to the wheels in our cars. Never mind, stupid question. :laugh:


 . I'm on the verge of throwing more money to get a intake manifold. My excuse is that it's a money saver from having to change gaskets as frequently. :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> . I'm on the verge of throwing more money to get a intake manifold. My excuse is that it's a money saver from having to change gaskets as frequently. :thumbup:


You're just lucky that the plastic has held up this long!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow those headers aren't cheap! lol 

Should be using that cost for SC monies! :laugh:
But a solid NA build will be bad ass!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Long headers - they look modeled off of typical American muscle car headers. I'm betting they are going to add a very nice deep rich note to your exhaust. Bet it's going to end up sounding close to a small block V8.

Better not move to California, you'll never pass emissions 


Damn damn damn - As if the Ohlins weren't bad enough, JR - you keep introducing me to these expensive toys that some part of me just has to have.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

I bet if someone was close to JDL, they'd make a set for the MK5 / A3

http://jdlautodesign.net/shop/vw-mk4-r32-na-header/

Dave


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

crew219 said:


> I bet if someone was close to JDL, they'd make a set for the MK5 / A3
> 
> http://jdlautodesign.net/shop/vw-mk4-r32-na-header/
> 
> Dave


I corresponded with him a couple of months ago, but he needed the car in the shop... 
+11.5 HP +6 TQ - NA power is $$$

I like the port matching on the Supersprints, even if it is just a marginal improvement over a round pipe sitting on a square hole. Here they are compared to Milltek:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> I corresponded with him a couple of months ago, but he needed the car in the shop...


Musn't forget to include one of these in preparation for FI. Then when they get the new tunnel open along Alaskan way you can open it up and scare the hell out of everyone else going through it.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Exhaust dump would be sooo loud.

Here is a vid of the supersprint exhaust on the A3. With cams, the top end should really open up.

On stock motor: +16 HP, +11 FTLBS TQ


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Stop right now dammit - I have other hobbies that I'd like to spend some money on. 

Seriously though that sounds awesome. I suppose with cams you are expecting a hair more than the 16HP.

Your cams and ECU gave you 20 right so with the new exhaust you should be right around 220 at the wheels?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I will see if I can find a dyno locally. People seem to get 15+ HP from the cams, and 10-15 from intake, cat-back, and tune combo. Hopefully headers and high flow cats will be good for another 10-15. So potentially 285+ BHP / 220+ AWHP, depending on the dyno. I don't have a good before dyno, so this is all kinda academic wishful thinking, lol.

The highest that I've ever seen on an NA R32 was dubnick's 250 AWHP with Bluewater's E85 kit, cams, and full Supersprint exhaust (Milltek cats welded into Supersprint test pipe). He said that the headers by themselves didn't make a lot of power, but that he liked the sound and the fact that he went all in to see what the car could do. 

I picked up the cat section for the same or less than a test pipe with high flow cats welded in, so I figured I would just see what happened.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Ryan E., over at the Vortex, is 238hp/224trq:








w/o his Scorpion downpipes installed.

The MK4 Milltek cats and Milltek A3 catback are now on my car: sounds very good, if I say so myself! Needed a longer connector pipe, which I fabricated. It is just clamped for now, but I am going to have it welded, asap. The MK4 cats exit pipe/collector is 2.25, a bit smaller than the MK5's at 2.50.

Turns out there is a dyno not far away from where I slip my catamaran: one of these days. 
Here's a shot of the dyno with an s4 on it. First time I have seen such a dyno: anyone know what type it is?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

^ I think that it is called a Dynapac.

Glad to hear that your exhaust is on - sounds like a sweet setup, small enough for good velocity, but bigger than stock for good flow. 

I found an awd dyno plot of dubnick's comparing his (green) setup to Luis (blue) CVP intake (no cams) 

Vflow intake
GIAC flash
Schrick 268/264 cams
Supersprint headers
Miltek cats
Techtonics catback.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

JRutter said:


>


:thumbup:
looking good cant wait to here a video of them installed


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

That should make your car a lot more fun to drive all of the way around.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

JRutter said:


>


I'd get a much better clamp than that U-bolt. The U-bolts don't seal very well and tend to crush and deform the pipe.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

how much (exlcuding catback) ??


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I got a great deal on the cats from someone who bought a spare set and never used them, but even then the total for everything in the pics (headers, cats, mid pipe, hardware) was ~$2400. Phillip @ BMP Design quoted some good prices on the headers and mid connector pipe.

http://www.supersprintna.com/catego...h_year]/2007/part_criteria[search_model]/321/

I will be sure to use the best connectors that I can find for both ends of that little mid pipe!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

JRutter said:


> I got a great deal on the cats from someone who bought a spare set and never used them, but even then the total for everything in the pics (headers, cats, mid pipe, hardware) was ~$2400. Phillip @ BMP Design quoted some good prices on the headers and mid connector pipe.
> 
> I will be sure to use the best connectors that I can find for both ends of that little mid pipe!


Torca Accuseal clamps. http://www.verociousmotorsports.com/Shop-by-Category/Exhaust-Clamps/AccuSeal-Exhaust-Clamps


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks Dave. I sent a request for quote and more info in to Swain as well.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Thanks Dave. I sent a request for quote and more info in to Swain as well.


Tried to shoot you a PM but your box is full


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

JRutter said:


> I got a great deal on the cats from someone who bought a spare set and never used them, but even then the total for everything in the pics (headers, cats, mid pipe, hardware) was ~$2400. Phillip @ BMP Design quoted some good prices on the headers and mid connector pipe.


well compared to the 10k full price they charge for a complete exhaust, i guess 2400+800ish for catback seems like a good deal


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Time to start selling the all of parts that I'm not using any more...


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Time to start selling the all of parts that I'm not using any more...


You mean if you ever sell your car you're not going to part it out. LOL


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

dibs on stoptech when u part out


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ha, I still have OEM stuff, but also aftermarket things that I have tried and moved on from. I will probably keep the car until it dies.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

JR, if you haven't already seen it, I posted a vid in my thread. Downpipes, HFC, and catback soundoff. You can hear the cams while I am idling at the light :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

kgw said:


> JR, if you haven't already seen it, I posted a vid in my thread. Downpipes, HFC, and catback soundoff. You can hear the cams while I am idling at the light :thumbup:


Link?


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...tro-S-Line&p=82259741&viewfull=1#post82259741


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

sooooo


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Sending some parts to get ceramic coated. Having come this far, need to go all the way.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

JRutter said:


> Sending some parts to get ceramic coated. Having come this far, need to go all the way.


I approve this massage.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> I approve this massage.


I'm just hoping for a happy ending!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Headers are back from Swain Tech, and I think that I have everything set for installation in about a week. Here it is all laid out. I had to take a panorama, lol.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

yeah... gonna have to meet up and hear this in person.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks like its gonna be awesome. You should make a video with audio when it's installed so we can hear how it sounds. Good luck with the install. :thumbup:

Now get on it!!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

JRutter said:


> Headers are back from Swain Tech, and I think that I have everything set for installation in about a week. Here it is all laid out. I had to take a panorama, lol.


Amazeballs!


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow that looks amazing, video after installation is a requirement! 


Sent from my iPotato


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I will take some video for sure. Hoping it will be ready for a track weekend in 2 weeks!


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

cant wait to see the videos 

i have a magnaflo race exhaust and wanting to get manifold and cats but want to hear the sound first 


looking good tho nice and shiny


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

bump for audio porn 


oh and i was serious about having to hear this thing in person sometime lol


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I have some before clips, car is at the shop now. I am planning to be in Portland at PIR in November for Quattrofest. 


-JR


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> I have some before clips, car is at the shop now. I am planning to be in Portland at PIR in November for Quattrofest.
> 
> 
> -JR


 
You'll really be able to scare the hell out of the cyclists on chuckanut drive now. :laugh:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ceese said:


> You'll really be able to scare the hell out of the cyclists on chuckanut drive now. :laugh:


 Anyone who rides down that road has it coming! :laugh:

Looks like one more day at the shop. We decided to TIG weld the short connector pipe at both ends rather than trying to clamp it together. The Neuspeed inlet was just too small, so it is getting cut off. Here are a few shots of the front end though:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Looks like the goodness is coming together!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

kgw said:


> Looks like the goodness is coming together!


 Fingers crossed that I can drive it home tonight. BTW, do you pass emissions with your setup?


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

JRutter Would this setup work with the 034 motorsport Turbo Kit, Audi A3 3.2L VR6?


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

amanojyaku said:


> JRutter Would this setup work with the 034 motorsport Turbo Kit, Audi A3 3.2L VR6?


 from the cat back possibly.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing what your new numbers are and hearing it in person. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> You'll really be able to scare the hell out of the cyclists on chuckanut drive now. :laugh:


 God I love that drive!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

amanojyaku said:


> JRutter Would this setup work with the 034 motorsport Turbo Kit, Audi A3 3.2L VR6?





TechnikSLR said:


> from the cat back possibly.


 I'm not sure what 034 provides for downpipe(s). The Neuspeed cat back would mate up with a 70mm (2 3/4") pipe if you cut off the inlet crimp, which is a tad over 60mm OD. This is what we ended up doing to mine. That restriction is my only disappointment with their exhaust so far. It would have been much better for them to make it a female slip fit to the oem mid pipe.



ceese said:


> Looking forward to seeing what your new numbers are and hearing it in person. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: I will have an exhaust for you shortly. 



Ponto said:


> God I love that drive!


 You would love where my driveway entrance is then!


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

TechnikSLR said:


> from the cat back possibly.


 I already have the milltek cat back. I'll probably order the turbo kit coming December.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> I'm not sure what 034 provides for downpipe(s). The Neuspeed cat back would mate up with a 70mm (2 3/4") pipe if you cut off the inlet crimp, which is a tad over 60mm OD. This is what we ended up doing to mine. That restriction is my only disappointment with their exhaust so far. It would have been much better for them to make it a female slip fit to the oem mid pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You are kidding right?! Did that road two years ago, had a crotch rocket riding my ass, got up to speed and he was going knee to knee around corners haha. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

amanojyaku said:


> I already have the milltek cat back. I'll probably order the turbo kit coming December.


 Woohoo!! :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

The shop just sent some more pics - getting close.

The connection to the cat section. Had to fill in the clamping slots.









Connection to cat back:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Just some revs for now. Love it so far - stealthy below 2500 rpm, various levels of Italian beast mode after that.


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Just some revs for now. Love it so far - stealthy below 2500 rpm, various levels of Italian beast mode after that.


any videos of it out on the road?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Just some revs for now. Love it so far - stealthy below 2500 rpm, various levels of Italian beast mode after that.


WOW!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I will take some track video tomorrow. 


-JR


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Popped the cherry on the exhaust  The video kinda sucks because of the only camera location that would work, but I will post it up when I have a chance.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome man! 

Haha love the single comment on your video....

"awkward revs' 

Sounds good, but he is kinda right. 

Look forward to the next video!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I was revving upwards in 1000 rpm increments to be able to compare sound at the same rpm. I should have mentioned that.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> I was revving upwards in 1000 rpm increments to be able to compare sound at the same rpm. I should have mentioned that.


Haha I could tell what you were doing - comment just made me laugh. 

People are used to the just hope in and rev rev etc. 

But its good. I need exhaust in my life...

wait i need my car back in my life lol.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

No more shine. 










Bad audio, bad camera position. Not sure why I'm even posting, but it is all I've got...

The guy in my car is a friend who is an instructor. He drives a beautiful DTM edition S4.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

JRutter said:


> No more shine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sunroof clip broken?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

crew219 said:


> sunroof clip broken?


Actually not. But the cheapo mount was rattly.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Three questions

How much did this increase the cars fun factor?

Is there a noticeable performance increase?

Still feel like there's some diminishing returns?



Sounds freaking awesome - I've got to stop reading your threads, every time I do I want to go out and spend money.

OK four questions.

What's next...short runner intake or forced induction?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ceese said:


> Four questions
> 
> How much did this increase the cars fun factor?
> 
> ...


Fun factor: Exhaust is one of the most satisfying mods because you get such immediate feedback. You feel more connected to the car and of course it sounds fun. This exhaust is no different. Sounds like a true sports car now.

Performance increase: Not night and day, but it does seem to pull harder/faster. It is a good balance of high velocity (which you need for scavenging the cylinder) and minimal back pressure (to support better flow volume)

Return on investment: For the money, a cat back gets you more bang for the buck. 

SRI or FI:










But seriously, I don't know. I still need to fully sort the suspension.


----------



## Raacerx (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice. I'd love to hear just some simple free standing revs. 

I need to finish up some work on my exhaust. I'm going to toss in some high flow cats and perhaps remove my resonator. I promised myself the A3 would never turn into my S4, but I have a feeling it will slowly do just that. 

Love how quiet my Milltek is at idle and on the highway, but whenever I hear an uncorked VR6 at high rpm...I lust for that same symphony!



amanojyaku said:


> JRutter Would this setup work with the 034 motorsport Turbo Kit, Audi A3 3.2L VR6?


The 034Motorsport VR6 Turbo Kit has it's own 3.5" downpipe. You'll then need a 3.5" midpipe that transitions to your catback exhaust.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> But seriously, I don't know. I still need to fully sort the suspension.


Off topic: Yeah, I'm trying to figure out mine too. Thinking about a number of options but what's making the most sense at the moment is replacing the helper springs with as high of a spring rate tender that will fully bind when the car is standing. The idea being that it will soften the thump after the suspension unloads but not affect rideability or ride height. 

Another option is a shorter main - The big concern here is that if I go with a shorter main and a heavier tender that the tender will be binding constantly since there is only two inches of damping travel from the middle and I'll feel/hear it every time. 

SC and my mechanic have been helpful but I'm at the point where I want to find a first rate suspension expert to help me figure out the best solution or at least zero it in to a point where I'm not doing a lot of needless trial and error. I also thought about calling Ohlins USA and seeing if I can order the springs on their new coil setup seperately and if they'd solve my issues.




Raacerx said:


> ... but whenever I hear an uncorked VR6 at high rpm...I lust for that same symphony!


This ^^


----------



## Raacerx (Mar 24, 2006)

I mean if you're willing to spend $3k+ on an exhaust system, you should be willing to spend $7000 on an Ohlins TTX suspension setup. 

It literally is the nicest feeling setup you have ever imagined, and will ever experience. Every TTX based suspension setup I've driven (B5, B7, and 8P) has been absolutely unreal despite the high spring rates.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Raacerx said:


> I mean if you're willing to spend $3k+ on an exhaust system, you should be willing to spend $7000 on an Ohlins TTX suspension setup.
> 
> It literally is the nicest feeling setup you have ever imagined, and will ever experience. Every TTX based suspension setup I've driven (B5, B7, and 8P) has been absolutely unreal despite the high spring rates.


 
It's getting up there. At the end of this month it will be $5k sunk into the Ohlins. Is it worth it? Beyond a doubt. However, I'd love to do my exhaust this year too which is looking unlikely if I spend any more on the suspension. After hearing JRs it's deffinitely the super sprint headers although not sure what will run behind them yet.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> It's getting up there. At the end of this month it will be $5k sunk into the Ohlins. Is it worth it? Beyond a doubt. However, I'd love to do my exhaust this year too which is looking unlikely if I spend any more on the suspension. After hearing JRs it's deffinitely the super sprint headers although not sure what will run behind them yet.


Check your PM :thumbup:


----------



## Raacerx (Mar 24, 2006)

ceese said:


> It's getting up there. At the end of this month it will be $5k sunk into the Ohlins. Is it worth it? Beyond a doubt. However, I'd love to do my exhaust this year too which is looking unlikely if I spend any more on the suspension. After hearing JRs it's deffinitely the super sprint headers although not sure what will run behind them yet.


Which Ohlins are you doing? The TTX based from PSI? Or a different one?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Raacerx said:


> Which Ohlins are you doing? The TTX based from PSI? Or a different one?


 
Sorry JR did not intend to hijack your thread.

I'm running the same ones as JR - Ohlins VWS 5100 with ground control sleeves and camber plates.

I was on a road where they had just finished road construction and there was an uncovered utility cover sticking about 5" above the new asphalt. I had some clown in a lowered Lexus coming from the other direction at about 50 MPH cut over into my lane preparing for a left hand turn at speed into a mall parking lot. I saw the utility cover but had to swerve into it to avoid a head on collision with the @sshole.  Kudos to bad Seattle drivers since I seem to be a magnet for them. this is my third insurance claim in less than a year. Before this year it had been 10 years since I was in any type of accident. However, what do they say these things come in threes so I guess I'm good after this.

With labor it's about a $1,300 repair but I believe that had I been running cheaper suspension the damage would have been more severe since the Ohlins and camber plate seems to have absorbed the brunt of the damage. I'm amazed I didn't bend a wheel or blow a tire.

Hands down I think the Ohlins are the best suspension option for our cars without getting into something completely custom.

Now back on topic. 

Anyone know some of the better high flow cat options that would work with the supersprint headers?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ceese said:


> Anyone know some of the better high flow cat options that would work with the supersprint headers?


Supersprint catless mid pipe and cut / weld in Magnaflow cats? The only reason I went with Supersprint cats was the crazy good deal I got on them.


----------



## Raacerx (Mar 24, 2006)

we carry HFC's that can be made to easily fit, they retail @ $150/each, flow a lot and pass California smog just fine. I'll be welding mine in tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

It's going to be a while before I go that hard core on my exhaust but a setup that would look something like this from front to back.

headers










Mid pipe - cut and weld the cats into this.









034 race cat









Connecting pipe to the cat back exhaust









And then whatever cat back system that is high flow enough to work such as miltek or magnaflow










JR - that's you're setup in a nutshell correct?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Yep - just with the european cat$. Expect some issues with connecting to the cat back. If you have a good custom exhaust fabricator nearby, just skip the supersprint short connector and have them do something custom. You will need a fabricator for the cats anyway.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Raacerx said:


> we carry HFC's that can be made to easily fit, they retail @ $150/each, flow a lot and pass California smog just fine. I'll be welding mine in tomorrow or Thursday.


Won't pass visual and won't have a valid CARB EO# for the application.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

USP motorsports has a high flow cat forward setup for the 3.2


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

nice. finally some 3.2L stuff.


----------



## Raacerx (Mar 24, 2006)

Had my A3 dynoed yesterday, ~200whp. I'm going to be welding in some high flow cats next week and probably a new midpipe from the cats back to my Miltek exhaust. I'm curious if I will see a power increase. 



crew219 said:


> Won't pass visual and won't have a valid CARB EO# for the application.


I guess those tens of thousands of vehicles running around on HFC's in California must all have a buddy at a SMOG shop... 

California only allows factory replacements, and only recently started allowing aftermarket factory replacements. I certainly don't endorse breaking the law, but I've run HFC's on every vehicle I have owned, and always passed SMOG with flying colors. 

A SMOG shop is not going to get on their hands and knees to look under your lowered car if it passes the tests just fine. Don't have a ton of neon silicone hoses in your engine bay, and you'll be fine. If you're that worried, take the heat shield from your stock cat and tack it to your new HFCs.

There are endless amounts of SMOG shops. If one gives you crap, there will be another that won't.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

theres no heat shield on my stock cat???


----------



## Raacerx (Mar 24, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> theres no heat shield on my stock cat???


Then grab one from some other car! Besides... you guys think a SMOG shop is going to know what a factory Audi A3 3.2 cat looks like?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

the shop i goto doesnt. he just looked under car for 2 seconds.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Love the set up you got


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Raacerx said:


> Had my A3 dynoed yesterday, ~200whp. I'm going to be welding in some high flow cats next week and probably a new midpipe from the cats back to my Miltek exhaust. I'm curious if I will see a power increase.


Please post up the results, preferably in properly entitled thread (for future searches).


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Hotness:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I love turbos. Absolutely love 'em. And I love how easy my car is to tune. That said, this sounds f**kin' amazing. It's almost (almost, but not quite) enough to make me want to sell my A3 and get a 3.2. But my new project is an NA motor, and when it's done, I'm sure it'll sound good as well.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

JRutter said:


>


LOL you thought you were going so fast you put the brakes on at the end:laugh:

That's how mine sounds. 3.2 not so fast but sounds so right. 2.0 T goes fast but sounds like diesel


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy bump from the dead!! 

I like the LED signals flickering haha, my reverse lights do that - kinda wanna get the signals as well. 

Did you find a good improvement in brightness?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Holy bump from the dead!!
> 
> I like the LED signals flickering haha, my reverse lights do that - kinda wanna get the signals as well.
> 
> Did you find a good improvement in brightness?


They are definitely brighter.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

found out a few days ago that my outer LEDs flicker on startup


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

damn that 3.2 sounds so nice :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

RedLineRob said:


> damn that 3.2 sounds so nice :thumbup:


Thanks - looking forward to hearing yours once it is on.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Damn that sounds good!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sounds amazing..! I think I need a VR swap lol..


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Sounds really good man! Makes me miss my old VR6 Jetta. That car wasn't very fast, but damn did it sound awesome. :thumbup:


----------

